# Two Rats with ATTITUDES!



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy hells how much does that rat WEIGH?

Could you put a brick or something in the cage to help wear down their nails rather than having to clip them?

As for the aggression... Is he neutered?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If this boy is injuring your other rats because of aggression issues then he needs a neuter. How old is he?

Also do not put Sugar in the cage with him even for cage cleaning since this is how you get babies and with their history (bleeding issue for Sugar and aggression and possible genetic obesity for BB) you could be getting some awfully unhealthy babies.  Just remember it can take only a few seconds and you cannot stop a mating if its gonna happen.

How much does BB weigh?


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Neutering him may minimize the food aggression. And if there wasn't any food involved in Powder's instance it's not that ('course, he may have injured her attempted to mate with her... watch your femmes for pregnancy...)

Try feeding them separate.


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Stealing food from her mouth wouldn't break her back leg, though.


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Fine, we'll agree to disagree then.


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

What? 25 or 2.5?


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Edited due to the fact that Im a dummy and entered this in on the wrong thread in the wrong forum :lol:


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

25 pounds? Rat guide states the upper average healthy weight for a male rat is 550 GRAMS. That's not even 1.5 pounds.


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Um yeah,can he walk properly and such?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The cat is not a cat, the cat is a kitten.

There's no domestic rat that could weigh anywhere near 25 lbs. I think Zucker rats (genetic obesity gene) weigh like 4 lbs or something like that at the top end, and they cannot move or groom or anything


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Right. So, in other words, you're just here to be annoying. Hrm.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

i was thinking the same thing


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, it would mean that all the posts you've made about a 25 lb rat would be worthless. 
Heck, I was starting to wonder if you'd painted a Gambian. :lol:


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

keelie said:


> I did it because at the time I was getting frustrated and I figured pulling your leg a little bit would put me a little more at ease and I know my fiance would have laughed when I told her about it. You all don't take the best approach when explaining stuff you dislike such as the breeding post which is what that all came from. I hated going round and round with posts directed towards me as if I was being looked down upon and in reality I still feel that way. Luckly someone else later responded to that post just as I would have liked them to post, very detailed, explained everything, and didn't use words such as (that would make you lowest of the low). I'm irritated just thinking about it. You should think before you say what you want to say because an irrational individual or someone who didn't care, would have done just the opposite of what you said to do, even if he believed what you were saying. In other words, there would be new litters. I know the thought "If it didn't mean this, I would definately do that" so please, watch your word usage next time and if you can't, wait for someone who can respond in a positive manner to respond!


Keelie here's a tip when you join a forum before blithely posting away. Read a page or so in each section, get a feel for a forum and then you will know what to say and what not to say. WHY should we have to conform to your ideals?

I wanted you to know with the comment of the lowest of the low that you would never be a respected breeder if you went ahead with your plans, I do not mollycoddle people unless their rats need help or they are in pain over an illness or loss. People asking for info on breeding petstore rats (with no real knowlege of rat care or genetics) can just take what they get.


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*bows*


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

keelie said:


> And in case you were wondering, yes the cat and the rat have fought before... twice to be exact.. It's an even score at 1 - 1. I'm still waiting for when the cat goes after his tail again and the deciding victory will play out.


Now is this for real or part of your joke? 

Your rat needs a neuter. He is feeling extreme stress with the addition of the other rats. He can't deal with his stress and hormones so he is food aggressive. A neuter will remove that added stress and help him get a handle on his stress. 
A neuter calms down the male rat, it helps them. Rats with stress that causes aggression is very bad for them, it makes them unhealthy. The poor boy needs help.


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

The cat bit his tail. That actually hurts a rat. Not a good thing.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Neuter. Neuter. Neuter.

I'm sure your rat's ego will be fine. *eye roll*


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I hate to break it to you, but if neutering is not an option (And you have stated many times that it is not), then generally an aggressive rat will stay aggressive. If you are worried about the safety of your other male rat, then it may be time for BB to become a lone rat in his own cage and get a different companion for the other male. Beyond that, I don't think there are any real answers to your question.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

keelie said:


> Did you know your name suits you pretty well because your spazzing all over my posts and I would appreciate it if you would quit since you like to follow me around and make a ruckess in each one of these topics. There was no reason for any of the other posts to be brought over to the others but you feel the need to pursue me where I am active and then demean me. Just because you can't handle the things that I have said or understand what I am saying for that matter. Then you really need to stop replying all together and leave me alone. What ever your problem is, I don't know, but I really hope a train falls on you, that would end mine!


Feel better now? Why don't we take a step back from the computer a second and take a deep breath. There aren't that many people here... we post in response to other posts. If you post, you have to expect people to answer... Of course, if we didn't you could immaturely wish trains to fall on us for that too.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

keelie said:


> Forensic, you might be a little late, but the this arguement fest is over. I would appreciate it if you would stop, the post in the breeding forum has been locked for 7 days. There is no longer a reason to bring this into these forums. I think the admins have made it perfectly clear that it needs to end. For some reason there are still a few rebels such as yourself that for some reason still feel the need to post this. Please give it a rest, some others already have, you should have already too. I don't want to call an admin in this post


Umm...that post quoted was from this thread, so Forensic wasn't bringing it anywhere.

*Shelagh runs away fast*


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Keelie, please stop with the personal attacks. Lilspaz is stating her opinion as someone who has had many years of experiance with hundreds of different rats.

Keep this on topic or it will be locked.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

My f*** gosh Keelie. Why do you always have to make eveything into a fight. These are good people trying to help and all you do is hope that a train falls on them. Are you aware of how childish this all is? Im 13 and I think you are childish that is pretty sad.





keelie said:


> Fine, I'll message the moderator to lock this thread too and report both of you for unwanted harrassment and not dropping the subject even though (and again I'm repeating this) the admins definiately showed that the topic should be dropped.


You want to put all of this on everyones shoulders? Oh thats right because everyone else said that they wanted a train to fall on them. I see no harrassing on here by anyone but you. You just need to get anger mangegment or something. I have been nice to you in your other post and quite frankly I am SICK of you always blaming other people and threatning people. Just get over yourself and just STOP. 

Jeeze I really dont see how you can get mad at these people for nothing. Just can't understand.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

[.gif images removed by mod (DonnaK)]


Oh my god. That is EXTREMELY disturbing as well as offensive and threatenous.

I am not comfortable sharing my opinions when they can be replied to in such an emotionally unhealthy manner.

I have been on many boards, and I can honestly say that I have never seen another poster behave in such a vile as well as disturbing manner.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

keelie: i deleted your post where you said "BOOM!" for a reason. you are so keen to tell others what my reasons are for locking the breeding section thread and yet you seem not to think about why i would delete one of your posts. the boom post and the one with graphics are uncalled for and irrelvant. again they are in violation of rule 1b. please make sure to read the forum rules located at the top of the lounge. this is your second warning, the next one and i will you ban for at least 1 week, perhaps more depending on your conduct.


----------

